
Show HN: A unit test library for shell scripts, that is one file - atzero
https://github.com/rafritts/BashScriptTestingLibrary
======
atzero
I built a unit test library for shell scripts that provides a unit test api
that functions very similarly to JUnit. The library is only a single file in
size; the idea being that you shouldnt need any permissions whatsoever to use
the library.

The goal behind this library is that I wanted to make sure that my shell
scripts were actually doing what I wanted them to, and if I made changes to
the scripts, that at least something would be watching my back to make sure I
didnt royal screw anything up.

Tell me what you think!

